# Need dx code please!!



## MsMaddy (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm having problem finding dx " PROLACTINEMIA" this word is not even in my  medical dictionary or in ICD-9 book. Please Help!!

Thank you in advance


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jan 19, 2010)

Maybe 253.4? Prolactin deficiency....


----------



## MnTwins29 (Jan 19, 2010)

Agree with 253.4, since prolactin is secreted by the anterior pituitary gland and this is the code for disorders of that endocrine gland.


----------



## aarnold13 (Feb 5, 2010)

I just love it when doctors pull these words out of no where! I have a provider that does that all the time and for something simple, he likes to use the biggest word he can possibly think of to describe it. Does he not know that I am NOT impressed with his big words?


----------

